# Backyard Pond - How to build a water garden - Building pictures



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

I built a water network in my garden. :wave:

*Waterfalls* - Pond - *200 feet garden Stream* (filter).

Building pictures: *My Garden Pond*

Digging:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You have a real talent for this. It came out beautiful.


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

A real knack indeed.


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

You should build a hydroponic system there. You've got the pond, all you'll need are the fish and plants 

http://aquaponicsgrowingtips.com/
Here are tips that should help.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you! INteresting Utopian.

See --- *My Garden bridge*


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Utopian said:


> You should build a hydroponic system there. You've got the pond, all you'll need are the fish and plants
> 
> http://aquaponicsgrowingtips.com/
> Here are tips that should help.


Is that pond deep enough for fish?


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Yess 28 inches, with my deicer... all fish safe...

this winter temperature reach -43 degrees.... incrdible!

See ---> *My de-icer system*


----------

